# Starting Plymouth Reserve Academy



## Guest

I am going to be starting the Plymouth R/I on 03/05/07 and was wondering if any of you who have been through it previously or just anyone in general has any tips or advice. I know there are a few other guys here that are starting it as well. Anything that can help make it smoother, thanks.


----------

